# Gauging interest: KC herf?



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

I am thinking of putting together a herf for all of the true midwesterners amongst us, and I am thinking maybe fall? Maybe Saturday September 22? Or we could go for a weekend in August instead possibly.

Location would probably be Fox and Hound in Overland Park.

Please respond if this interests you and give your thoughts on a date.

Thanks,
W


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

RaiderinKS said:


> I am thinking of putting together a herf for all of the true midwesterners amongst us, and I am thinking maybe fall? Maybe Saturday September 22? Or we could go for a weekend in August instead possibly.
> 
> Location would probably be Fox and Hound in Overland Park.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great idea....keep us posted

Drrgill


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

drrgill said:


> Sounds like a great idea....keep us posted
> 
> Drrgill


Dammit Gill, where did you come from and when are you coming to visit your hillbilly friends????


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

I'll try to make it, but Sept. is usually a busy time work wise for me.:tg
Where is the Fox & Hound?


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

JaKaAch said:


> I'll try to make it, but Sept. is usually a busy time work wise for me.:tg
> Where is the Fox & Hound?


Fox and Hound is in the strip mall just southeast of 103rd and Metcalf. Easy access, the place is huge, and they are very cigar friendly. As a matter of fact, they keep a few brands in stock. Plus, they have an amazing air purification system, so bringing non-smokers would be ok too!


----------



## Tappy (Jul 25, 2007)

Would attend, under 21 however. Would that be a problem at the Fox & Hound?


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

No I think under 21 is ok..at least it is here in Wichita...but keep me in mind, if the timing is right I will come up..hell I have to travel to herf any other time!!!



Shawn


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

Tappy said:


> Would attend, under 21 however. Would that be a problem at the Fox & Hound?


Shouldn't be, unless management has changed in the past year. But I would talk to them ahead of time for you and make sure.


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

I would be interested in a little herfing! I will check this thread for more details! :tu


----------



## cman78 (May 12, 2007)

Road Trip. I would be very interested in herfin with you boys. That is if we STL folks are allowed.


----------



## allanb3369 (May 15, 2006)

I will be there unless I'm told to be somewhere else!!! :tu

Make a suggestion on dates and let everyone chime in. And the STL guys are always more than welcome!!!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Depending on the date I may be interested in coming out. Keep me updated.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I was looking to try and arrange this & just saw this thread.

I am definately in ... let me know when, as Aug or Sep should work, as long as I know ahead of time.


----------



## RLembke (Jun 28, 2006)

This sounds great. I haven't gotten to meet any of the other resident gorillas so I'll make every attempt to make the date. 

Name a few dates and I'll check with my secretary....I mean boss....I mean wife.:cb


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

My daughter live in Olathe so keep me posted, may be able to make it.


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

allanb3369 said:


> I will be there unless I'm told to be somewhere else!!! :tu
> 
> Make a suggestion on dates and let everyone chime in. And the STL guys are always more than welcome!!!


People from STL will be allowed to attend, although please refrain from excessive references to the loop, Hazelwood, and the Rams.:tu


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

Poll thread:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=97599


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

JaKaAch said:


> Where is the Fox & Hound?


we've hosted a few of them there before on Metcalf Ave, just a block north of I-435. if you know where Hooters and/or Cigar & Tabac are located, then it's a block away from there.
if you do a search, i've posted links with directions/menu/etc of this place a few years back.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

IHT said:


> we've hosted a few of them there before on Metcalf Ave, just a block north of I-435. if you know where Hooters and/or Cigar & Tabac are located, then it's a block away from there.
> if you do a search, i've posted links with directions/menu/etc of this place a few years back.


We are still interest in going to KC for herf. We will need directions...It would be nice to go and hangout for a bit with you folks.:tu The key is if we can get off that weekend!


----------



## cman78 (May 12, 2007)

Bob said:


> We are still interest in going to KC for herf. We will need directions...It would be nice to go and hangout for a bit with you folks.:tu The key is if we can get off that weekend!


If you haven't found it yet... http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=98293


----------

